# Plum fork



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello folk!

Here is my this year first work. My very best friend gave me last summer lots of plum timber. Its very beautiful red wood, im very proud how it comes out. I stabilized with cactus juice. Sanded town to 2000 grit and coated 3 time with oil.

Cheers!

Sharker


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful piece of work .


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

BEEEEYOUTEEFULLLLLL! Outstanding Sharker! 

Man, if I had your touch I'd be building violins...

I love your work.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

CornDawg said:


> BEEEEYOUTEEFULLLLLL! Outstanding Sharker!
> 
> Man, if I had your touch I'd be building violins...
> 
> I love your work.


My grandfather build violins


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Great job Sharker!


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice! I'm submitting this one for next months competition


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Plum. Thats sweet!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Very elegant and comfy looking. It looks like it just wants to be held. This is a gorgeous frame. Well done!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks just about plum perfect to me! Well done!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

You really exposed everything that this wood has to offer..beautiful work, congratulations!


----------



## Chesapeake Inuit (Jul 14, 2016)

Fantastic job Sharker. That wood is outstanding!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Beautiful wood and work on that one. I don't recall ever seeing a Plum frame.

Looking forward to seeing what else you come up with, using the rest of your timber.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Don't see how you keep your work bench so clean. But outstanding work, and a beautiful slingshot!


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Artful, but with that geometry, it is going to be a shooter! -CD


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*That's an awesome shooter :bowdown:** :bowdown:** :bowdown:*


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Beauty!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow Mr. Sharker, that is a top build Bud! The grain, finish, overall shape just stunning work!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Very elegant and comfy looking. It looks like it just wants to be held. This is a gorgeous frame. Well done!!!
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


Yep, its for Navin Kumar-s taugther , hopefully shes very happy when she get it. I use red leather pouch, red strings to tie rubbers and double red theraband.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Ibojoe said:


> Don't see how you keep your work bench so clean. But outstanding work, and a beautiful slingshot!


  i use often my powerful vacuum cleaner, cos my work bench is in livingroom


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Sharker said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Don't see how you keep your work bench so clean. But outstanding work, and a beautiful slingshot!
> ...


Now that's living; my wife has issues when I sand at the kitchen table. -CD


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

RHTWIST said:


> Sharker said:
> 
> 
> > Ibojoe said:
> ...


Hah  well maybe Im lucky, im single  no one can argue why the floor is dusty


----------



## wad (Jan 2, 2015)

That's beautiful,bravo !

I realy like the shape and the wood's color!


----------



## Panth (Apr 2, 2017)

Fantastic, What a stunner. :bowdown:


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Fantastic one!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

A masterly made slingshot by a master craftsman! Congratulations on a job well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Sharker, I just came across your post. Absolutely gorgeous.

winnie


----------

